
I’m leaving Facebook - imartin2k
https://thewavingcat.com/2017/12/16/im-leaving-facebook/
======
corobo
Saving clicks: the title should be read as "I'm no longer using Facebook", not
"I no longer work for Facebook"

~~~
landryraccoon
It would have been much more interesting to read a former Facebook employee’s
story about leaving the company rather than one of their billion users
deciding to move on.

------
qmalzp
So brave.

~~~
superflyguy
"Again, this isn’t a political statement. "

I totally thought it was a political statement. Stick it to the man and all
that. It's this generation's Vietnam.

I'm sure there'll be another "why I'm leaving Facebook" post in a few minutes
- there certainly seem to be a plague of them; perhaps one of the next few
will be by someone with the bottle to do it for purely political reasons.

------
danielovichdk
These posts about people leaving their jobs are so egocentric.

Who cares if some dude is leaving a big company.

~~~
baq
Didn't even read the article, did you?

------
nicky0
Seems very reasonable.

------
whatisausername
see you soon on the other side, spacecowboy!

------
kinkrtyavimoodh
Courage.

------
659087
"In order to verify your identity so we know it's really you trying to delete
your account, please send a picture of your government ID.. and also some
nudes." \- MZ

